# RSS Syndication is now enabled



## phreebsd

If anyone uses a feed reader to pull in feeds from a bunch of sources this is our address:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/external.php?type=RSS2

We are using the standard RSS2 syndication. 
What does this mean?
With an RSS reader, you can pull in updates to the site on an hourly basis.
You'll get see a bit of the post or update and then there will be a link to see the rest online. It's handy to stay up to date with the forum without actually having to go there.


Internet Explorer 7 and Outlook 2007 have feed readers built in.

Enjoy!


----------

